# Gift ideas for 9 year old boy



## SunRise

My son seems to be gravitating away from toys. He still likes them, he just doesnt play with them. With friends, they mostly play sports (football, dodge ball, tag, etc) or pokemon / magic cards. Or they play on their hand held devices (ipods, ds)

He still loves the idea of opening presents and being surprised, yet he hasn't come up with many ideas on his wish list and I am falling short of fun ideas.

Some things I have thought of are

ice skates

hockey stick/helmet

he will need a new bike in the spring.

He really wants a tablet - an ipad or if not that a kindle fire or nook. I am not sure if this is peer pressure (it seems that several of his friends and classmates are starting to get these) or if he really wants it, but he already has an ipod (his father gave him his - and he plays the free free games.)

I have already bought him a sleeping bag and head lamp. Some headphones and a 25 dollar itune gift card - so he can buy the full version of games for the ipod.

BUT I still want to get him something else. And my mom is struggling to pick out a gift as well. Maybe its a tough age as they are growing out of toys, but still are children, you know? Any ideas?


----------



## SunRise

A few other things I have thought of (just adding to the list in case anyone else is stuck):

-race car track

-spyware glasses that take video and pictures


----------



## pianojazzgirl

digital camera

cool sled (the kind you can steer)

more pokemon or magic cards (even if he already has a million it's always exciting to get more)

board game (I could give lots of specific ideas if you're interested)

something experiential (science museum pass, trip to see a hockey game, music lessons, etc)

snowboard (they have ones that are kind of like a scooter, with a handle).

pup tent

book on how to draw your own comic books

some kind of build your own robotic whatever kit (I have no idea what's available but I'm sure there's lots of things out there)

table hockey

book like "Carving for Kids" with the necessary tools

ETA I bought Perplexus (a maze game thingie) for my best friend's 9yo ds.


----------



## SunRise

Great ideas! The sled - I forgot that he keeps eying them when we go into the grocery store!


----------



## LynnS6

Here's what's on the list I sent to family for our 10 year old (who sounds very similar, except he substitutes the Wii for the handheld devices). I don't know how many of these he'll get from my family, but probably about 1/2.




Subscription to Sports Illustrated for Kids



Myth Busters Science of Sports Kit



Moon in my Room (moon shaped wall lamp that shows the phases of the moon)



Sports Illustrated Baseball Book (or Sports Illustrated Basketball Book)



EA Sports Grandslam Tennis for the Wii



Make your own root beer kit



Hotel Ritz game from Family Pastimes http://familypastimes.com/ (it's a cooperative mystery solving game that I think he'd like -- he likes boardgames, but isn't ready to tackle me in Clue)


From us: Our big gift to him is going be tickets to see the local NBA team play.He's also getting a glow in the dark basketball so he can play outside longer after school with his friends, a small stuffed penguin (he's got a collection) and a tabletop baseball game (Deluxe Stadium Baseball).


----------



## greenmom4

My son has asked for a skateboard and/or rollerblades. He loves legos, so he's getting that from his great-grandpa. He wants a robot kit and there are also a bunch of learning lab kits he would probably like, too. He's really into science stuff. I did get him a subscription to Smithsonian magazine - it's a bit old for him, but the pictures are beautiful. I'm guessing we can pick one article and read it together/talk about it. It's kind of a gift for both of us. Awhile ago he got a Klutz book on paper airplanes that was a big hit.


----------



## ollyoxenfree

DS was just a bit older when he got one of his favourite gifts ever - his first guitar.

This year, I bought SnapCircuits for my nephew, who is a couple of years younger, but the kit is great for a 9 y.o. or older.


----------



## pianojazzgirl

I had another idea. If he's into Super Mario he might be into the new Super Mario battery-operated car race track k'nex sets.

http://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-Mario-Circuit-Goombas-Building/dp/B004S6E90Y/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1323378150&sr=8-5

(this is just one of the sets, I think there are 4 or 5 available)


----------



## Vermillion

Here are a couple of books that went over well with my 9yo-

http://www.amazon.com/Backyard-Ballistics-Cannons-Cincinnati-Dynamite/dp/1556523750/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323404485&sr=8-1

& http://www.amazon.com/Book-Totally-Irresponsible-Science-Experiments/dp/076115020X/ref=pd_sim_b_6

Lots of fun stuff for kids this age!


----------



## SunRise

I did get him a lacrosse/soccer/pitching rebounding goalie net thing and I just need to pick out a toy - the ideas here are great. Thanks.


----------

